# Fostering Advice



## angelandbump

Me and my partner are looking into fostering. We have thought about doing it since before having my son and now he is two and we have moved into a larger house, we feel ready.

My fears are will having a 2years old reduce my chances of being placed with a child? 
I would prefer to do short term for 5years and under. I am still in baby mode because of my son so i feel i know more about this age group plus my mother is a teacher in a nursery school so she would provide alot of support too.

Also, if everything goes ahead... how would i decorate the room? I have a cot bed from my son and a spare brand new toddler bed so that's not the issue and it would need to be unisex.

Any advice would be amazing x


----------



## diminished

I am a foster parent and we asked for under fives too, we got given 6 year old twins a boy and girl and they were meant to be for 1-6 months they have been with us for 9 and a half years. Fostering is really hard and heartbreaking, but i wouldnt give it up for the world (we also have a 7 year old we have had since birth and 4 year old girl we have had since she was 1 and 1 year old girl whos been here since 5 months) they are fabulous 

wish you all the luck in the world. depends on what agency you use and which workers you get as to if they are preduduced againset biological children ect


----------



## angelandbump

Thank you for your reply. 

Alot of other foster parents say the same on the sites as you that it is the hardest yet most reard job ever. 

Can I ask how you decorated your rooms to suit both genders. I would like to give the bedroom a theme like the hungry caterpillar of similar.


----------



## ispeakinsongs

Hey :) I am a Social Worker working with looked after children and foster carers.
What I would advise you to do is look into the differences between being a foster carer for an agency or a local authority as there are some differences in terms of pay, support etc
Most agencies and LA's will do open info events for people who are interested and you can attend these or contact a Social Worker and they will answer your questions.
The fact that you have a 2 year old yourself won't be a problem.
Good luck.


----------

